# Article about a very special Downs Syndrome girl



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Just thought this might be interesting read for anyone with a Downs baby/child

http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/features/2010/0629/1224273546679.html?via=mr


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks, Dippy (and thanks for IMing it to me as well).

Very inspiring, and a welcome contrast to all the negative stuff about Downs.  Of course, children with Downs do vary in the degree of their learning disabilities, but as a parent, it is very encouraging to learn what some children can achieve with the right support and encouragement.  If Lizzie likes Shakespeare when she is older, I will be very happy.

EG x


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

what an inspirational young woman


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

that's a great article.


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

fantastic article!!  Her family must be so proud of her


----------

